# Cheap Door Handles for Cabinets



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Cheap and easy door handles I came up with for my shop cabinets - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaM-0NlodDI


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nick, I'm loving your videos, and these handles are pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

That's awesome. Doing that for my shop cabinets


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> Nick, I'm loving your videos, and these handles are pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, I appreciate it!



nmacdonald said:


> That's awesome. Doing that for my shop cabinets


I wanna see pictures when you're done


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Creative, attractive, and functional. Loved the video.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Old Skhool said:


> Creative, attractive, and functional. Loved the video.


Thank you, I was pretty happy with the results


----------

